# subbed threads, always opening on page 2??



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

dunno if anyone else experiences this, but when i open up a subscribed thread which has a fair few pages on it, it'll always open up on page 2 then hang a while then load up to the current page.

while not soul destroying.... it can get kinda annoying, especially in the evening when the interwebz can get slow


----------

